# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Faer Pharmazeuticals

## ReX357

Hi,

I have access to Faer products. I am looking into their anavar .

What were your experiences with their products?

Thanks.

----------


## stevenmcgiver

Never used it but I've heard decent things man

----------


## ReX357

Just got my var. Looks legit! Will update on the results.

----------


## ReX357

2 weeks in anavar is definitely legit.

----------


## protobuilder69

Any update on you var bro? 
My source carries faer anavar , just wondering, how good is it? Hows the strength ganis? any veins? pumps? 
And how much are you taking?

Thanks

----------


## butcherdc

> Hi,
> 
> I have access to Faer products. I am looking into their anavar .
> 
> What were your experiences with their products?
> 
> Thanks.


I've ran winstrol , sustanon 250 and test prop from faer and had great results. Also used clomid and arimidex g2g for all faer so far.

----------


## parksy

ive run test e 250 and eq 200 as well from Faer, both quite nice.

----------


## parksy

tren enth from Faer Ive heard will rock your socks too bro

----------


## rigpig87

> tren enth from Faer Ive heard will rock your socks too bro


faer pharmazeuticals Cialis is extremely under dosed. Last batch I had was rhino and was mint. 

I also have a legit script to cialis (10mg) and faer(40mg) is bunk in comparison even with the supposed huge dosage

----------

